# Seitenabstand ausrichten JLabel



## eracer_10 (30. Apr 2012)

Hi Leute,

hab vor ein paar Wochen mit der GUI Programmierung begonnen und schon tun sich, wie ihr seht, erste Fragen auf... :bahnhof:
Und zwar bin ich dabei Schiffe-Versenken zu programmieren. Das Programm läuft soweit, doch ich hätte gerne ein kleines Textfeld, indem angezeigt wird, wieviele Treffer und Schüsse der Spieler bereits gemacht hat.
Mit HTML Code habe ich bereits eine zentrierte Ausrichtung erzielt, nur "klebt" der gesamte Text noch am linken Rand meines JPanels, auf dem ich das JLabel habe. 
Ich möchte aber, dass mein JLabel zum linken und rechten Rand des JPanels den selben Abstand hat.

Habt ihr eine Idee wie man das mit JLabel lösen kann oder einen Vorschlag für eine elegantere Ausführung?:toll:

Danke schon im Voraus,

eracer_10


----------



## vanny (30. Apr 2012)

ich würde es mal mit setHorizontalAlignment(int); versuchen

API

Gruß Vanny


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Apr 2012)

Du kannst dem Panel einen leeren Border verpassen.
Probiers mal mit

```
myPanel.setBorder(BorderFactory.createEmptyBorder(10, 10, 10, 10));
```


----------

